# Aww shoot. I feel like I have a small collection compare to



## ilovedisneyland (May 31, 2005)

But concidering i'm 15 and don't have a job, its ok. I work with what i have, I just got the 15 pan pallet bitter e/s and whitegold +violet pigment all of which i love. Depotting was very sucessful too. Here my weak collection <3







and of course a messy room.


----------



## kateisgreat (Jun 1, 2005)

Lucky you, I want bitter.
I'm 17 and just getting a job so I don't think my collection will be all that small for much longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's a nice collection


----------



## Alexa (Jun 1, 2005)

you're 15! i thought i was the youngest here besides joker_kick.. YAY!

and thats a really nice collection so shush it!


----------



## Onederland (Jun 1, 2005)

YOU'RE 15?!?!?!?! I TOTALLY THOUGHT YOU WERE 18!!!

Hmm...I like your collection. Mine isnt even that big. But im bad about collections, cause im a HUGE brand-hopper.


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 1, 2005)

hahaha yes well 16 in september. i wish i was 18 for london this summer but my step mom said i could go to bars anyway :]]]. haha thanks guys <3


----------



## Alexa (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovedisneyland* 
_hahaha yes well 16 in september. i wish i was 18 for london this summer but my step mom said i could go to bars anyway :]]]. haha thanks guys <3_

 
take me with!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jun 1, 2005)

wow!I dont thinkn your collection is small.And I can't belive your 15!!I thaught you were like 20


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 1, 2005)

hahaha i never thought i looked that old! ive gotten 18 but nothing over. crazyyyy lol


----------



## mj (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovedisneyland* 
_hahaha yes well 16 in september. i wish i was 18 for london this summer but my step mom said i could go to bars anyway :]]]. haha thanks guys <3_

 
tell me all about it.  i'm going to london and kent next year for spring break.  you can tell me all the good spots ahead of time maybe.  <3


----------



## EndNeverComes (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovedisneyland* 
_hahaha yes well 16 in september. i wish i was 18 for london this summer but my step mom said i could go to bars anyway :]]]. haha thanks guys <3_

 
oohhh london! i just got back from there. I'm only 16, so i couldn't go to the bars! dang! only because i was with a group...and we weren't really allowed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha
but you will have a blast....it's wonderful there!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 3, 2005)

I know im super excited im going shoppingggggggggg!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 3, 2005)

Oooh shush mine isn't half that! But have fun at the bars... I'm going to be in Italy around the same time.


----------



## Jillith (Jun 4, 2005)

Dude, your collection is stellar considering you are 15.  When I was 15 I had like, one cover girl pressed powder and a couple of wet n' wild lipsticks.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Jun 4, 2005)

That's great for 15!  It's waaaaay more than I had at 15


----------



## Oonie (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eyeshadowfreak* 
_That's great for 15!  It's waaaaay more than I had at 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too. I think I was still using Chapstick!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 8, 2005)

What?? You're HAWT for a 15 years old! LOL 

You have amazing skills! DAMMMNNN.....


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 8, 2005)

haha aww thanks :]]] ive been obsessed with makeup forever but didnt really get into it untill like last summer


----------



## fadedlace (Aug 5, 2005)

LOL I'm 14! It sucks not having a job yet!


----------



## Lisheous (Aug 5, 2005)

You've done well, much more than me. Good for you!


----------



## fadedlace (Aug 7, 2005)

Are those facechats postcards?


----------



## Incus (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm 19 and you have a bigger MAC collection than I do! lol!

My excuse..... well.... I only really got into makeup, like... errr last summer! And then I discovered MAC.... I think my collection will grow soon! Very soon (when my paycheck comes in, haha!).


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_you're 15! i thought i was the youngest here besides joker_kick.. YAY!_

 
I'm only 14... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But i do have a babysitting job... And all money goes to MAC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And thats a great collection for being 15


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice collection so far!


----------



## breathless (Aug 17, 2005)

congrats girly! you've got a good collection =]


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 18, 2005)

I would have never have had that much MU at 15. Your so lucky.


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink__grapefruit* 
_I'm only 14... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But i do have a babysitting job... And all money goes to MAC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And thats a great collection for being 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm 14, and all of my allowance goes straight to MAC.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 14, 2006)

1st i have to say.... I love the HELLO KITTY blanket... and u have a great collection  of MAC Cosmetics


----------



## bebs (Jun 14, 2006)

dang, I wish I was as good as you at 15 

good job and great collection


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 14, 2006)

you're collection is fine!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 15, 2006)

i didnt know that you're 15. really...you dont look like 15. i'm 14 and my b-day is in sep., too. i like your collection


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oonie* 
_Me too. I think I was still using Chapstick!_

 

haa haa I didn't have any MAC at 15....I don't think I knew about it then....My Moms would hook me up with Clinque her gwp or powder and lipgloss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have fun in london


----------



## Swept.Away (Jun 19, 2006)

Your collection is amazing. I'm currently 15 and don't yet own anything MAC, although i hope to load up soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Have fun in London!


----------

